# Beryl e/o Compiz: installazione e chiarimenti

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti,

ho deciso da qualche giorno di voler provare uno dei due window manager. Ora, ho cercato qualche info qua e la, ma non è che la faccenda mi è molto chiara. In poche parole, vorrei sapere i passi necessari per poter avere sul mio sistema, tutti quelli effetti grafici vari che fanno invidia ai Mac.

Da quello che so, il  primo passo da fare sarebbe installare lo "strato software" immediatamente inferiore al windows manager, ossia installare o XGL o AIGLX. Correggetemi se sbaglio: AIGLX è stabile, è integrato direttamente in Xorg, ed è  ( parlando di Ati ), riservato alle Ati con driver open source ( quindi, non la mia ). Per quanto riguarda XGL, bisogna ricorrere ad un Portage Overlay, dato che non c'è ancora ufficialmente in Portage. Ognuno ha la sua installazione, ecc... Fin qui tutto ok? 

Invece un window manager come Beryl o Compiz ha necessariamente bisogno di un XGL od un AIGLX "sotto", giusto? Quale consigliate tra i due, visto che uso una Ati? Mi pare di capire che Beryl si stia rivelando quello con più simpatizzanti, diciamo, anche se da quanto ho capito è ancora acerbo. 

Se non ho detto fesserie, ho 2 opzioni XGL + Beryl o XGL + Compiz: qual'è la migliore? Come procedo per l'installazione? C'ho provato a seguire le istruzioni presenti su http://gentoo-xeffects.org/ e su http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page , ma senza grandi risultati ( e senza grandi danni, per fortuna ). Dei 2 link che ho postato, qual'è il più aggiornato?

----------

## CICaesar

Anch'io ho una ATI, uso i driver proprietari e quindi ho installato XGL. Non so se i driver opensource supportano AIGLX, cmq con gli fglrx io mi trovo abbastanza bene. Puoi provare questa configurazione, al limite disinstalli xgl e fglrx e metti radeon.

Per quanto riguarda compiz/beryl, da quanto ne so compiz è stato sviluppato da una sola persona, mentre beryl è un fork che sta venendo sviluppato dalla comunità, e procede ad un ritmo impressionante. Io li ho provati tutti e 2, ma è da un po' che ho lasciato solo beryl. Ha molti più effetti, ha un theme manager fantastico, viene aggiornato in continuazione (e le prestazioni continuano a migliorare). In alcune cose però mi sembra peggiore, ad esempio mi si inchioda + spesso, e alcuni effetti (tipo il ridimensionamento, o la (de)massimizzazione delle finestre) hanno dei problemi. In ogni caso sono fastidi minimi, che spariscono con l'aggiunta dei nuovi effetti.

L'installazione non è banale ma cmq è molto semplice. Segui una guida, in ogni caso i passi fondamentali sono: installi XGL, installi Beryl, crei una sessione di avvio (credo vada bene x ogni wm, io ho gnome) apposta per far partire xgl, imposti il beryl-manager per essere avviato con l'avvio del wm (se è il caso facendolo passare per uno script tuo x correggere eventuali problemi, io ne ho avuti alcuni sotto gnome), e poi dovrebbe partire. 

Poi stai una giornata intera a configurare le impostazioni   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    è peggio di un videogioco!

Ti consiglio di non sostituirlo completamente al tuo wm e di usare il meccanismo delle sessioni, perché anche se col beryl-manager puoi cambiare il gestore delle finestre al volo, se prima fai partire xgl potresti avere problemi comunque. Su gnome se fai partire xgl e poi utilizzi metacity va tutto lentissimo. Inoltre beryl è + lento dei normali wm, quindi quando sai che devi fare molte operazioni pesanti può convenirti evitarlo tornando alla sessione normale.

Se hai problemi con la 1.4 che sta in portage prova la svn, è aggiornata spesso.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

sÃ¬ quello che hai detto Ã¨ giusto. devi installare xgl dato che i drivers ati (closed) ancora non supportano aiglx.

tra beryl e compiz ho installato quello che mi richiedeva meno dipendenze. siccome beryl in pratica non mi ha richiesto ulteriori dipendenze e compiz invece mi voleva tirare giÃ¹ tutto gnome (uso kde) ho installato beryl. per quanto riguarda l'installazione su gentoo si trovano tantissimi how to online.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda l'installazione su gentoo si trovano tantissimi how to online.

 

Ok, ma qual'è l'how-to ufficiale per eccellenza? Quello che trovo sul Gentoo-Wiki? O quello di Gentoo Xeffects?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

io ho usato gli how to di gentoo-wiki sia per aiglx che per beryl.

----------

## skypjack

xgl è un intero server grafico che gira sopra il server grafico originale, pertanto sarà inevitabilmente più lento di aiglx, semplice estensione di xorg.

di contro, xgl ha un più largo supporto, non so dirti aiglx anche se io uso quest'ultimo e beryl senza problemi, però ho una intel integrata.

compiz è il progetto originale, il software che trovi è di più alto livello ma nahce più lento a reintegrare e ad evolvere, beryl raccoglie qualsiasi cosa, anche la più stupida, ogni tanto crasha magari ma secondo me vale più la pena.

i pareri sono molto discordanti sia su xgl vs aiglx che su beryl vs compiz, fatti la tua idea e scendi in guerra con la fazione che preferisci.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Aggiornamento: ho provato ad installare XGL, seguendo il tutorial su Gentoo Xeffects. All'avvio perÃ², c'Ã¨ un problema: il pannello di Gnome non riesce a partire e si freeza, al momento di ridimensionare il workspace switcher. Ergo si blocca e devo uscire brutalmente con un Ctrl + Delete. Disabilitando l'accelerazione 3D ( commentando la riga di xorg.conf che carica il modulo glx ), Gnome parte...ma l'accelerazione 3D serve!!! 

Dovrei provare con altri driver? Ma l'accelerazione 3D con la mia Ati, va solo con i driver closed. SarÃ  mica un problema di Metacity? Ah, la versione installata di Gnome Ã¨ la 2.16.

Dovrei seguire le istruzioni sul Gentoo Wiki? Il problema Ã¨ che mi fa reinstallare librerie come cairo ( giÃ  installate "stabili" da Portage ) dall'overlay ( da cui preleva anche XGL ) ed Ã¨ una cosa che vorrei evitare, possibilmente; oppure Ã¨ strettamente necessario?

Aiutatemi!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Aiuto!!! Ho seguito le istruzioni presenti sul Gentoo Wiki, ed ho installato sia XGL sia Beryl... Ma c'è qualcosa che non va. Quando provo ad avviare mi si freeza Gnome... Qualche idea?

----------

## skypjack

Mi spiace, uso aiglx...

----------

## Onip

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Qualche idea?

 

Prova a vedere se riesci a postare un qualche tipo di errore, tipo guarda in CTRL+ALT+F12 oppure in ~/.xsession-errors .

----------

## fbcyborg

Pensate sia una cosa folle e/o ardua passare da XGL + Beryl ad AIGLX + Compiz ????

Vorrei farlo, in maniera pulita... senza il rischio di casini particolari.

Ad occhio quello che mi verrebbe in mente di fare è di disinstallare xgl e beryl rimuovendo tutte le dipendenze... poi riportando i files di configurazione allo stato precedente (kdmrc x KDM) e installare aiglx e compiz...

----------

## Nuitari

io sulla mia ati igp345 integrata ho messo aiglx+beryl e va perfettamente...è rinata! ho montato i driver open credo (radeon) dalla guida di gentoo-wiki sugli ati-drivers (su questo pc non ho il link), poi seguito la guida per installare beryl sempre dal gentoo-wiki (e lì ti rimanda anche a installare aiglx o xgl). 

Ho preferito aiglx in quanto avevo qualche mese fa provato xgl sul mio portatile ma non andava.

Comunque la particolarità è che tutto funziona da dio ma se lancio: glxinfo|grep direct, continuo ad avere Direct Rendering: No

 :Very Happy: 

----------

